# router out in the cold shop?



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

well i am trying to get my signal to strech over to another house across the alley, i was thinking i can run the cat5 out of my wireless roughter to another one out in the garage.... but i live in central illinois and it will get super freezing butt cold here, can it handle that? i would buy a stronger router but i dont have the cash but i have enough cat5 to wrap the house a few times lol!!!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would imagine it would be just fine, although I think the operating temperatures ( max/min)should be easy enough to find out.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> run the cat5 out of my wireless roughter to another one


Temps shouldn't matter, but a second router will cause problems unless you can set it to operate as an Access Point only. You really only want one device on any LAN operating as a router.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

While temp shouldn't matter, condensation 'could' be a problem. Electronics and water don't play well together.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

As long as you leave it on it should generate enough heat to keep itself dry and warm.
Be sure to get one that can be configured to act as an extender to an existing wireless network.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> As long as you leave it on it should generate enough heat to keep itself dry and warm.
> Be sure to get one that can be configured to act as an extender to an existing wireless network.


Most Linksys routers can be flashed with DD-WRT firmware, which allows just that.

- Merg


----------

